# 1964 Lemans/gto rear roof seams



## dpatac (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello all,

I found some poor body work while working on my '64. Bondo all over the dash and upper windshield track is a mess. I have redone a donor dash and just found a '64 gto that does not have a good quarter on it but surprisingly the roof and front & rear windshield lips are in great shape. I started to look for the rear seam on the c-pillar and cannot seem to find it. Can anyone point me in t the right direction? Thank you.
Doug

Some pics of the work.

The donor car.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

The roof seam at the c-pillar is very near the top of the pillar. I believe the roof may have been spot welded to the pillar but I know the seams were filled with lead and smoothed. That’s why you can’t find it. Remove the paint near the top and you should be able to see a slight color difference between the sheet metal and the lead. CAUTION: As you may know lead is a toxic heavy metal (no not rock music) so proper precautions must be used when removing it. The biggest NO NO is to never grind lead because of the fine dust created.


----------

